
State of the Octoverse 2013 - hswolff
http://octoverse.github.com/
======
octo_t
One thing on this that surprises me is that the Rust repo has the second
highest number of issues closed out of any repo on github, after homebrew.

~~~
kibwen
I'm not sure if it's much of a compliment, but it shouldn't be a surprise to
anyone that we have a lot of bugs. :) I guess the good news is that we're
apparently working damn hard to squash them!

~~~
octo_t
closing issues is good!! you guys work really hard and rust is awesome!

its cool to see a language being iterated on so publicly :)

------
qq66
These graphics/charts are beautiful. Any more details on how they were made?

~~~
gulbrandr
The data seems to be coming from these URLs:

[http://octoverse.github.com/data/totals.csv](http://octoverse.github.com/data/totals.csv)

[http://octoverse.github.com/data/shipped-
drinkups.csv](http://octoverse.github.com/data/shipped-drinkups.csv)

[http://octoverse.github.com/data/requested-
sponsorships.csv](http://octoverse.github.com/data/requested-sponsorships.csv)

[http://octoverse.github.com/data/daily-
activity.csv](http://octoverse.github.com/data/daily-activity.csv)

[http://octoverse.github.com/data/sample-
events.csv](http://octoverse.github.com/data/sample-events.csv)

[http://octoverse.github.com/data/world-110m.json](http://octoverse.github.com/data/world-110m.json)

[http://octoverse.github.com/data/world-
wo-a-110m.json](http://octoverse.github.com/data/world-wo-a-110m.json)

and displayed with d3.js (see
[http://octoverse.github.com/javascripts/all.js](http://octoverse.github.com/javascripts/all.js))

------
larkinrichards
A lot of people(airbnb comes to mind) doing these now, cool to see one from
GitHub.

I don't know if there is a bug with the globe but that seemed pretty weak to
me-- not enough data and random points get highlighted. Anyone else find it a
little lacking-- kind of like a silly "let's include a d3 globe just cause we
can"?

------
pdq
Kudos to the coders who built this interactive Infographic. Very impressive.

------
midas007
Wow, github is all mostly grown up now. Hundred staff or so.

Three 🍻 (:beers:) !

~~~
imbriaco
We actually have more like 238 Hubbers. You can see us at
[https://github.com/humans.txt](https://github.com/humans.txt) or
[https://github.com/about/team](https://github.com/about/team).

~~~
rikf
It seems like only the early employees get cool nickname I thought github has
an eglatarian culture?

~~~
jbarnette
Pretty much only the early employees remember where that humans.txt is
stashed.

------
bennyg
It's so sad to see meet ups and drink-ups from every state surrounding
Alabama, but not actually in Alabama. I take great pride from being in this
state my entire life, and I'd like to start something here.

~~~
jbarnette
I wouldn't be surprised if a few GitHubbers dropped by Huntsville sometime
this summer. Watch the blog.

~~~
bennyg
That would be awesome. I'm originally from Huntsville but in Birmingham right
now - I might try to organize some sort of unofficial deal here. There's a
surprising amount of hackers and makers here from what I've seen around the
internet and talks with my coworkers (just moved to bham).

------
brown9-2
What timezone does that data in the daily and hourly graphs reflect?

~~~
jessaustin
If it's like most other parts of Github, it's based on the timezone recorded
for each particular commit. That is, if you're in PST while I'm in CST (or at
least our respective development environments think that) and we make a commit
simultaneously, your commit activity will "occur" two hours before mine.

Github is a global company, so it would be surprising to see such a perfect
"working day" profile on that graph if local timezone were not taken into
account.

~~~
brown9-2
Agreed that would be the ideal way to present the data, but was curious if
that was really the case since the pushes start climbing at 7am and fall off
at 3pm.

~~~
bennyg
Almost mimics my usual day to a t.

------
lelandbatey
I was stoked to see some events I love up there on the Community page.

Whooo CodeDay! [http://codeday.org/](http://codeday.org/)

------
fidz
I wonder how they make the globe

~~~
rayshan
Looks like they're using a custom D3 build.

